# Sidetoside all in !



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Some new stuff ive been workin on !


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

PAINT JOB LOOKING GOOD SO FAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here my Big Bodys befor the clear ! 


















and my 2-dr.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

not bad


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wow looks hot


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Tomorrow i post some Pics from my last Complete Finish Ride a 1982 BMW 350i ! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 14 2008, 04:10 PM~9943601
> *looks good bro
> *



 X 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goddammm homie got down on them rides.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin sweet bro nice paint work :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 14 2008, 12:37 PM~9943351
> *Some new stuff ive been workin on !
> 
> 
> ...


resin hood or u shaved it?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

now thats some tight rides....them big bodys are bad ass!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 14 2008, 04:51 PM~9943908
> *now thats some tight rides....them big bodys are bad ass!
> *


x2 homie damm...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

X3 they r sweet


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Real nice work homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 14 2008, 06:15 PM~9944084
> *Real nice work homie
> *


x2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 14 2008, 04:51 PM~9943908
> *now thats some tight rides....them big bodys are bad ass!
> *



X4


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 14 2008, 05:51 PM~9943908
> *now thats some tight rides....them big bodys are bad ass!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice work!!! :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice homie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> Here my Big Bodys befor the clear !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 14 2008, 11:37 PM~9946483
> *damn nice work!!!  :0
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

bad ass paint work!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Fhanx Homies for your great comments ! Its nice when i get good comments ! 

so here are the Pics from my last Finisht Ride !

Shit i have no Ohotos on my Card ... so i make tomorrow some Pics in the sun !

But here are 2 from my 63 Impala Pro Tourer ! 
Axels Customiced from Dodges Sidewinder , Wheels i dont know from what for a Kit ! The Engine came also from the Sidewinder with a scratch Air Intake !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck that 63 is lookin slick bro :0 :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some Pics of the BMW but tomorrow better pics !

















this is the V12 5 liter Engine vro the Prototype NAZCAR from BMW !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

X2 on that 63


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like the bmw, but the paint on that 2door caddy is sick ass sweet.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice rides homie


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All those rides look bad ass,
Are those the OEM wheels on the beamer or aftermarket???
they look sweet..


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The wheels are fro a ESCI Escort Ralley Kit , with Aftermarket Pirelli 175/50-13 Tires !


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

That bmw needs those streched wall tires!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 15 2008, 12:27 PM~9949255
> *But here are 2 from my 63 Impala Pro Tourer !
> Axels Customiced from Dodges Sidewinder , Wheels i dont know from what for a Kit ! The Engine came also from the Sidewinder with a scratch Air Intake !
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: MOPAR powered chebby...i like :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 16 2008, 12:41 PM~9958575
> *That bmw needs those streched wall tires!!!!
> *


x-2 got check out Ronin's 2008 build topic to see them....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=383930&st=100


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice 6-Trey  Nice Beemer :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Excellent work, very nice!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u got skillz homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some more .... 




























My 1969 OPEL GT , with double Curborators in a Original OPEL Paint !

And my Mercedes 190E my First Model ive paint with Water Base Colors from Standox !


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Whys it got dodge rims on it bro? Needs some chromeies!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

On what ?? :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

on the two tone benzo......^^^^


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 17 2008, 05:00 PM~9964652
> *Here some more ....
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahh so now i know what cha mean ! Here in Germany we like it to mount Wheels from a other Brand on the Cars ! 
The Benz is a True Car that i saw on a Mercedes meeting here !
The Wheels are from a STR , but now he had this Rims in Chrome Shine and Mirrors on the Car !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some new Shit in Progress ....

Here my six two all opened Called "Good old Days" ! I want Paint it Root Beer / Atztec Gold Candy .... 




























All Chrome in Ass down Possition !!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn the 62 is NICE !!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh heres a nother Project " Mojo " 65 Impala Hardtop Coupe , the Rag in the back is Glue it with the Body ! All opened and Hinged , with the Paint i dont Know to Time , i wait and looking for Inspiration !

So here it is .....





































Undercarridge clean , Hood inside clean , Custom Dash and Console will be Painted !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

those are sick, loving the deuce. You need some 5:20s!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

all your rides are sweeet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO Daniel ! 


Man i'm loving that 62 ! That shit is lookin very , very good ! I can see it the Aztec gold ! But i also see it as an almost all stock Baby blue and white ! Just all OG !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

And here is my 66 Imp that i shoot here in evilbay for a litte price !


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

man they are all lookin killer !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... u put some serious work into them rides... killer with the trunk lid underside details.... that a resin 66?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes the 66 is a Resin Kit !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You got some nice stuff bro, I REALLY like that Opel! My uncle used to have one about the same color.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here my newest Built but is nor really ready , i must create a Hydro Set up and some Wires on the Motor but i think it looks great .....

Lieutnant Hernandez on the way to a Lowrider Show to show the Guys what the Wisconsin Police make ofter Work ..... :biggrin: 



















The custom Built Exhaust system .... :0 










Ready for a Hop???




























The Cop Hopper in highest Position !! :cheesy: 










So what do you think , is this Cop Cool ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice setup


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Nice homie I am diggin these


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THE ARES ARE LOOKING SIK BRO, CAN'T TOO SEE THEM DONE


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some Shoots of my New Project ! "Badness Dreamz" 

The 4 Switches for the Dashboard and the 4 Valve Caps for the Tires !










My 2nd Window Etching Work ..



















And the Undercarridge in Gloss Black with Chrome and Gold Engraving Work !!
The rear Suspension is addjustable !










more Pics comming soon .... :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn homie i like the undies. lookin DAMN good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10069941
> *damn homie i like the undies. lookin DAMN good
> *


x2 How did ya do that Homie? :uh:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I buy Gold and Chrome shine Stikers , and when i do it on the Model that looks like Engraved ! :biggrin:


When everyone need this , send me a PM !

Gold or Chrome Shine ...... 

Every Color $2,50 + $ 1,50 for a Letter !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Noone need this item ?? :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:cheesy: kool idea bro!! keep it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10010851
> *Ohh heres a nother Project " Mojo " 65 Impala Hardtop Coupe , the Rag in the back is Glue it with the Body ! All opened and Hinged , with the Paint i dont Know to Time , i wait and looking for Inspiration !
> 
> So here it is .....
> ...


damm thats crazy, mods are sick

:thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some Pics of my Last Model Finisht up last Week !

I call it "BADNESS DREAMZ" 

look ... Ass down !










Fired Up !!









The Skull Air Cleaner 


















Lifted !




































Look at my little Valve ....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 AM~10069508
> *Here some Shoots of my New Project ! "Badness Dreamz"
> 
> The 4 Switches for the Dashboard and the 4 Valve Caps for the Tires !
> ...


Lookin nice homie, I like that Window Etching Work.
The Undercarridge is tight. keep them pics comming.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dude thats bad as fuck!!!! :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2008, 01:31 PM~10175073
> *dude thats bad as fuck!!!!    :0
> *


x10 !!!!!
nice detail and murals !!!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 15 2008, 11:15 AM~10174985
> *Here some Pics of my Last Model Finisht up last Week !
> 
> I call it "BADNESS DREAMZ"
> ...


*SWEET! I LIKE!*


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Homies for your Nice Comments !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 2 2008, 11:09 AM~10070251
> *I buy Gold and Chrome shine Stikers , and when i do it on the Model that looks like Engraved !  :biggrin:
> When everyone need this , send me a PM !
> 
> ...



what is it? Is the chassie and shit already chrome PLATED? Then you add these little gold stickers? Right? 



BTW LOVE THOSE TAIL LIGHTS!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, that '59 is BADASS!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lol I just noticed the flames from the tail pipes. Thats awesome.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats some Stickers in Gold or Chrome very thin and each Color come in Different stylz ! 
Yes the hole chassie was chromed ! 

Need this stickers , they are also good for a niche Paintjob !

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that ride is crazy sick homie, i love those flames and and the tail lights are great, nice work.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice work i like the 63 and great idea to simulate flamethrowers


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 23 2008, 11:01 AM~10011597
> *And here is my 66 Imp that i shoot here in evilbay for a litte price !
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on the hinges!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how much ya want for it..


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry , but i dont whant sell it !!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 15 2008, 11:15 AM~10174985
> *Here some Pics of my Last Model Finisht up last Week !
> 
> I call it "BADNESS DREAMZ"
> ...



fuckin crazy bro, alot of little details, im diggin that licence plate you just gotsta flip them works around LOL :biggrin: nice work and keep on doing the etched windows lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 2 2008, 01:09 PM~10070251
> *I buy Gold and Chrome shine Stikers , and when i do it on the Model that looks like Engraved !  :biggrin:
> When everyone need this , send me a PM !
> 
> ...


here ya go cruzin,use this for the letters on that monte your workin on


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Guys , here are my last ride that i Finish today , a 60´Impala the Color is VW Tornado Red with a Silver Top !
On the Hood a Westcoast Choppers Iron Cross , under the Hood a V10 Viper engine that is Wired ! In teh Trunk a 2 Sub Box and 3 Amps plus the Starter Batterie !
Rear Axle from a Corvette , Exhaust System Skratchbuild , Interior A box on the rear Seat , Cigarettes on the front seat Sport Steering wheel !
Boyd Wheels .....

Cruiser Style ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

sure ... but ..comming soon !!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks killer!! Yes please more pics of this beast!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 15 2008, 08:15 AM~10174985
> *Here some Pics of my Last Model Finisht up last Week !
> 
> I call it "BADNESS DREAMZ"
> ...


how the hell did i miss this :0 :0 reminds me of the Highlander64


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are some more Pics !!!!
































































:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice, where did you get the carton of reds?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are some Pics i am working on ! A 39´Chevy Bomb ..... Chrome Frame ,


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

A Dancer Project .... TOYOTA Short HiLux !!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 21 2008, 01:48 PM~10466809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my favorite part of this car :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES LOOK CLEAN BRO


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Coming off with some nice builds brother!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 21 2008, 06:02 PM~10468152
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Coming off with some nice builds brother!!
> *


X2...Great work..alot of fine detail...Keep it going Bro...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanx fellas for your nice comments !
:biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some new Pics of my Bomb ..





































hope you Guys like it ? huhhh 

Finish Pics i show you this Weekend !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn thats a clean ride .
i like your 59 even better . the motor is killer sick bro , all the gold and everything on that one just flows.. . .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides bro


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice builds homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I found some Pics of my first US Car and Lowrider " LOW ONE" ....in Memories !!!!



















:tears:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That looked like a nice ride. Builds are looking great also.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

clean bomb


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

My Cutty was the first with a full Custom Int. here in Germany , but no one was interrested on my Car ! 

All only want see Cars in Action ! 

On this Show i was only No.4 !!!! After this Sho i sale the Car !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 30 2008, 08:35 AM~10542066
> *Here some new Pics of my Bomb ..
> 
> 
> ...


resin body? where u get it from??? looks hella clean..


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I have it from 

http://resinrealm.net/Star/STARModels.html

look at R&R RESIN !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 3 2008, 09:01 AM~10567068
> *I have it from
> 
> http://resinrealm.net/Star/STARModels.html
> ...


yea i've seen those.... was it clean?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I have 2 Bodys of this 39 , this what i have Build was in good Condition when i get it ! 
The other one i have here had a big Airbubble under the rear Window ! But also OK !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i love the 39 that was always my favorite bomb in that body style looks way better than the 2 dr version


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the 2 dr, Version too , but that Body is to Smal ! I must cut it in the half 
and put a little bit of sheet in it !

:angry:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So Guys here some Pics of my fast Build for this Weekend !

Its a 79´Caddy Coupe de Ville from Walldorf Scale 1:87 !!!!

I cut out the Trunk and scratch some Pumps, Batteries and a Rack !

Chrome and Gold Rims ( but i think they are to big , i look around for some little Wheels )

so look ........






























its a damn little thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DUDE your nuts ! That really really small ! I can't wait to see it done !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here is a little update from the little de Ville : 

here you see the Switches , i want build a panel and glue it under the Dashboard !










The Paint is ready , only the clear , i will make tomorrow !









The Sratch rear reinforced Axle with coils andsprings 









the setup ... must be wired .....arrrrrhhhhhh ! 
i think thats a damn long work !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man that thing is small..
is it a hot wheels size ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SMALLER


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 10 2008, 07:07 PM~10624812
> *man that thing is small..
> is it a hot wheels size ?
> *


He said it's 1:87th scale so it'd be smaller then a Hot Wheel at 1:64th scale.

Dang bro that's crazy small. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 10 2008, 01:36 PM~10624707
> *So here is a little update from the little de Ville :
> 
> here you see the Switches , i want build a panel and glue it under the Dashboard !
> ...


damn you're crazy.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes its a little smaler than a Hot Wheel Model !

Here are a pic that show you the Size difference 

The Biggest is 1:24 than the Ferrari is 1:43 
the green 58 Imp is 1:64 and the blue one is 1:87 and the 59 conv. is a Micro Maschine !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got one of them 59 impalas.... 92 caprice too


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Paint is ready , but i think i make some pinstipes after foiling !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

And a other Project ..... A Susuki Samurai with a Dancing Bed !!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats fukkin cool man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell Yea wat he said^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10628779
> *And a other Project ..... A Susuki Samurai with a Dancing Bed !!!
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah! this car is off the hook!!! love it!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So now its 2 o clock in the Morning and i finist my Little Lac !!! 

It was a damn F**in Work to Detail this little thing !!!

Pics tomorrow when the Sun is Shining .... good Night !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here the Pics of the " LITTLE LAC " !!!



















































Anyone other Build ever a 1:87 Lowlow ???? Show me you Skillz !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that samuri is fukn badass!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the lac looks damn good for how small it is and the zuki looks good so far is the bed gonna b moveable?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Lac is 1:87 , and the Bed on the Suzuki is muvable ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

First off SIDE ! YOUR FUCKIN CLOWN BROTHER ! That caddy is cool as hell but the Suzuki Samurai is bad as hell ! That will be a bad ass build when your finished ! 

You should name it TWISTED IMAGE,


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man both the little Caddy and the Samuri are kool as hell!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yesss , get my new Resin Bodies today ! But look .....its only German stuff ! :biggrin: 









Golf 5 GTI W12 650 


















And a Body from a Hill Race Golf 1 ...

















i want build these Cars one Day fully Detailed ! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10628779
> *And a other Project ..... A Susuki Samurai with a Dancing Bed !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats crazy! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

That GTI concept car is badass.. who casts those.. I need one of those..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10628779
> *And a other Project ..... A Susuki Samurai with a Dancing Bed !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Clownin homie Straight Clownin


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 14 2008, 03:48 PM~10654949
> *That GTI concept car is badass.. who casts those.. I need one of those..
> *


X2 that things awesome!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 14 2008, 03:48 PM~10654949
> *That GTI concept car is badass.. who casts those.. I need one of those..
> *



*YES PLEASE SHARE ANY INFO BRO ABOUT THIS CAR PLEASE !*


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Fo more infos google Golf 5 W12 


This Day my Chromed parts are back from Chrome Tech USA !!!!

Great ....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man, look at all that chrome.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

End of next Week i send again Parts to Chrome Tech ! 

I want every Kit with chrome Parts ! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 15 2008, 03:41 PM~10663656
> *Fo more infos  google  Golf 5  W12
> 
> *


Googled but nothing!!! WHERE DID YOU GET THE RESIN CAST?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

We all loved the VW Golf GT W12-650, a remarkable car that goes to show what happens when resources and practicality are not an issue. So we decided we’ll show you some photos of the W12-650’s engine bay (thanks to our reader Phaeton).



As you can see, cost was definately not an issue given the amount of carbonfibre used in the engine bay, but thats not the point.


The point is being able to open your engine bay and show your mates what a W12 477kW twin-turbo engine looks like in a car which is missing its backseats for the engine… and it looks sweet.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Dude no offence but we don't need a history lesson on the car we just want to know where you baught the resin cast body from! :uh:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I buy it here ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-24-VW-Golf-V-W12-650-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

EUR 40.00 (approximately US $61.87) :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Whoa you paid a grip for that! :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10628779
> *And a other Project ..... A Susuki Samurai with a Dancing Bed !!!
> 
> 
> ...


total insanity,thats just sick man,that mini is badass too....


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some news from The 62 Hard Top , today i paint some collor om my silver Base ...but look ....




























this is the first steb ! Now i add some Root beer and Pagan Gold on it ... in a few Day i post some new Pics !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats lookin sick so far man!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2 cant wait to see pics


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

real nice man !

i like that paintjob on that 62 ! :cheesy: 

cheers

frank


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whoa :0 thats just sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats crazy!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here is stage 2 from the 62 Paint Job ...enjoy ... more tomorrow after stage 3 !

























  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats bad ass just like that!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Right on SIDETOSIDE ! That 62 is tight as hell !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jun 13 2008, 03:02 PM~10864291
> *So here is stage 2 from the 62 Paint Job ...enjoy ... more tomorrow after stage 3 !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SICK HOMIE!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 13 2008, 08:30 PM~10866405
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 SICK HOMIE!
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3 :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are the Pics after stage 3 , i put som Candy Sunset Yellow over it ....

Next step ... clear and little bit Pinstripes !





































so .. now ........first 2 Weeks Holiday !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New Pics soon


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That shit is coming out crazy. Great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

great man...great stuff


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

clean as hell man.is that the final color.it wold be sick if you sprayed candy tangarine over it. :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So i must wait for the Chrome Parts for my 62 `Impi ...

Today i start a 24 hour Camino Build ! 

Pics i show you tomorrow ! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAVE YOU FOILED THIS YET?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

No not yet , i think the Paintjob is not ready wait for some inspirations !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

so here are pics from the Camino , paint is done and dry .....





























but 24 hours are to short for a quick Build , i mean ! :uh:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That El camino is nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro, good work :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So now the Elco is still ready , but have no name for it ???

The time was many many more then the 24 hours !!!  

but look .....


















































hope you Guys like it !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN!!!! that is VERY nice!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BAD ASS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Super work Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome elco man !

looks killer


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 62 paint is amazing and the elco looks damn good for a quick build


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11132239
> *DAMN!!!!  that is VERY nice!!!!
> *


X-2 HOMIE LOOKS NICE!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 20 2008, 12:41 PM~11132741
> *X-2 HOMIE LOOKS NICE!
> *



X3 Looks SICK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is a fast new Build , got my ERTL Silverado Promo Model Yesterday 
from a Canadian Ebayer !!!
Here you see the Work of the last Night !!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE I LIKE THE XTRA CAB STYLE


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: looks cool, i have the same modell that is waiting to be dropped :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good sofar is that the stance its gonna have when done?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Today i finisht a ride that sleep long !!!! I paint it a long time ago i thing its 5 years ago !

Its a Replica from a Car that i saw in the LRM !

And the stand was a 2 Hour quick Build !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats bad ass bro. nice work.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that impala is super clean....but whats up with the one door cut, the other door shaved??!?! i like the shaved look a lot...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 27 2008, 03:05 PM~11191176
> *that impala is super clean....but whats up with the one door cut, the other door shaved??!?! i like the shaved look a lot...
> *


X-2

BUT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

man ! i like this ride, the idea with the closed door on the right side looks very custom made !

i lalalalalaalalike it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

where did u get those rims for that chevy truck


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

This was a Set of 6 Sets 22" Import Wheels from Ebay USA the seller was 
iamaknifeguy !
But he is no longer seller on ebay !
6 Sets of different style rims cast Resin for $9.99 !
And i send it to ChromeTech USA !

The Weels on my Pick up are Niche , but the Kronix Bionicle are hot too !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Fists Color for the PU , a grees with gold ultra micro flakes !










Later i lay some White , Yellow , Black and silver on the Body !

And a Flame job Pinstripe !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That 67 is badass and the pu is turning out nice.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Paint on My PU is ready , now i let it dry for a few days and then i add the Clear and Polishing the Model !










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks great ! how did you the small lines? with marker or something?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The small lines i do with a small Brush with longer Hairs and Emaile Paint !

I Pinstripe the Lines !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

oh dude i guess do you would say that, thats pretty hard to paint !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow! good job on the PU! looks killa!!! nice paint detail


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanx Fellas , but wait till the clear is done ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The last Contest on the last Weekend , i put 7 Models in 6 Classes and won 5 Throphies !!!

1. In LOWRIDER/CUSTOM and BEST INTERIOR 










BADNESS DREAMZ


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Second Place in Diorama


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ad 3rd in CLASSIC CARS 

My Opel GT


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

wow cool work and congratuletion on the wins


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CONGRATS HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like the 59! id like to see more pics of the motor!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 12 2008, 02:46 AM~10633138
> *So here the Pics of the " LITTLE LAC "  !!!
> 
> 
> ...





dayuumm! this hurts my eyes just looking at it, its so small!! LOL crazy work


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

here is a mini hopper
i did 6 years ago


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jul 27 2008, 10:18 AM~11190407
> *Today i finisht a ride that sleep long !!!! I paint it a long time ago i thing its 5 years ago !
> 
> Its a Replica from a Car that i saw in the LRM !
> ...


I fukkin remember that ride..... it had a white satin interior and a tiny ass chain steering wheel :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here a new fast Build that i start last night !

look .....





































The Hood on the last pic is from a Elco !!!







:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

looking goooooooood....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Today i finisht a ride that sleep long !!!! I paint it a long time ago i thing its 5 years ago !
> 
> Its a Replica from a Car that i saw in the LRM !
> 
> ...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Color is a Original OPEL Tigra Color , but dont know the Color Code !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is a Car on a Hauler for my next Diorama ive been workin on !


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 27 2008, 07:20 AM~11713219
> *Here is a Car on a Hauler for my next Diorama ive been workin on !
> 
> 
> ...


That wreck looks great! All except the front plate, how did it survive without any damage? :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 27 2008, 05:20 AM~11713219
> *Here is a Car on a Hauler for my next Diorama ive been workin on !
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie, the wrecked one looks real good, how did you made it ? with aluminium foil?

the house is very good, i see you have too much time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some stuff that i get from Homie Twinn and Mariante !

I miss something on the Models so i strip it down , but Look ....































Anywone knows this Car ????









To time the Model looks so ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Where's the progress on the Red Tuner ?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey David , i put the Red one back in his Box !
I make it done later !
:biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So finisht the Bel Air i´ve got from Twinn last Night , here is what i have make !

-Put a Mural on the Hood and new clear 
-lower in the rear and lift it up in the front (a little bit )
-2 tone Interior with a Chain Steering Wheel , a Driver and a Pro Hopper Switch Box . A Dounut Box on the frontseat and a Jokers Club Plaque !
-Black wash the Grill , add some Exhaust Pipes , licence Plate , Paint the rear Lights Mount rear Mirrors , Foil the Undercarridge , Paint the Wheel outside Rims 
-more Wirering on the Motor , and a new Intake System ....
..so enjoy the Pics ...

what ya think ???




































































the next Work is make the Elco Done !

c ya


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks good man like the Mural at the front..........nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 25 2008, 12:19 PM~11971007
> *Here some stuff that i get from Homie Twinn and Mariante !
> 
> I miss something on the Models so i strip it down , but Look ....
> ...


cool rides ! i cannot wait to see the black one finished !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 25 2008, 01:19 PM~11971007
> *Here some stuff that i get from Homie Twinn and Mariante !
> 
> I miss something on the Models so i strip it down , but Look ....
> ...



i want some of those wheels tht are on the El-co!!!!!


is that 4 door a Maybach??


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 26 2008, 08:55 PM~11980426
> *i want some of those wheels tht are on the El-co!!!!!
> is that 4 door a Maybach??
> *


no it looks like a towncar ! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey daniel, take the towncar and cast it ! (and send it to me :biggrin: )

 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are my last fast Build , a PT Cruiser from Maisto , i put some Black Wires on it make the Ass down , add two Exhaust Pipes and Chrome Planted rear Lights !

But look ...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

And her you can see the next Projects for the Next time ! 
3 Chevys and a Holden ! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here is my Holden Special Wagon ive Finisht last Night !

Rattle can Satin Blue with White Top . It was only the Body , its was made from Gfk !
So i use a Interior from a Maisto Diecast Audi A8 , and a Motor from a Diecast Jada 64 Impala .
The Wheels from Fujimi with Breakdisks in the front and rear !
The front Bumper fron a Ford Hot Rod and the rear from a Mustang .
The Dashboard is from a Eclipse .

So look and say what you think ......  














































Hope you Guys like my Australian Custom Project ! :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

holy shit, thats titght !

i saw this body and it looked that never get a beatiful model out of it 

but you made it :biggrin:

and i like your pt cruiser ! nice fast build up !


on saturday i have time to come along ! how about you?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Sure , when you want come i have anytime !

C ya :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool rides homie  ! That orange Bel Air is tight!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 28 2008, 03:28 AM~12542537
> *So here is my Holden Special Wagon ive Finisht last Night !
> 
> Rattle can Satin Blue with White Top . It was only the Body , its was made from Gfk !
> ...


THATS REAL COOL!! NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys for your good Comments !

The next one is the on the Pic the 60`Impala Custom !
i Paint it Flat Black with a Blue/Silver Flaked Top , and maaaany 
Body Detail Work !

I make pics soon ....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Nov 22 2008, 06:49 AM~12228265
> *So here are my last fast Build , a PT Cruiser from Maisto , i put some Black Wires on it make the Ass down , add two Exhaust Pipes and Chrome Planted rear Lights !
> 
> But look ...
> ...


im lovin the pt loser :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So the Holden Wagon is now ready , and here are the next one !

Its the 60`Impala Custom .


























And here the Rusty Exhaust System for the Custom ! Its a Daily Ride ! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what did you use for the rust?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I use the Shit that is in the Glas of Nitro when i clean by Brush from the Paint !
You know what i mean , its the Old Paint mud on the Ground !

I take it and make 2 or 3 lays on the Part ! Then i let it Dry over Night .
Next day i u use calk in different Brown Colorz , and Black for some Rougth !

I hope this help you ?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 29 2008, 02:49 PM~12551752
> *I use the Shit that is in the Glas of Nitro when i clean by Brush from the Paint !
> You know what i mean , its the Old Paint mud on the Ground !
> 
> ...


i know exactly what you mean!!

never thought of that...... :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some news , i sit down here and open my mind and have draw a Sketckpad for my 60 Chevy delivery ! 
I think this is a good Paintjob for it !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

My 60 Impala Custom is now ready !!!
Its late here so i Post Pics tomorrow !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

60 IMPALA LOOKS REAL GOOD LIKE THE RUSTY EXHAUST SYSTEM... GREAT JOB
HOMI HAPPY NEW YEAR........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

#1 for this Year !

60`Impala Custom 

-Top from a 57 Bel Ari
-Hood 59 Impala
-Front Bumper 58 Impala
-Rear Bumper 65 Impala
-409 Engine 62 Impala
-Dashboard 58 Impala 
-Rims 41 Chevy Pick Up
-Headlights 58 Impala
Pegasus WW Tires
-Steering Wheel 41 Chevy PickUp
-Etched Grille from Screetchosorus
Scratchbuild Airbags on each Wheel
Scratchbuild Seats 

Round up the Edges of the Rear Fenders , Shaved Doorhandles , Custom rear with little Lights !
Complete rattle can Paint job , Flat black with a silver/blue flaked Top !

so now look ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS REAL COOL ! THE PE GRILL WITH THE 58 LIGHTS ADD A COOL CUSTOM TOUCH !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

#2 

Tha Astro from Flintstone . I Paint it long Time ago , so now i Finisht it .
Its only a Curbside Model , it was too thick Resin to make a Full Detailed Model .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks cool as hell to me !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

x-2!!!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

you got some sick ass builds bro killer job on all of them :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys , nice to hear that you like my Models !


----------



## kwonchoba (Dec 19, 2008)

i really like that pt cruser do u have any more pic of it


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 2 2009, 01:13 PM~12585118
> *#2
> 
> Tha Astro from Flintstone . I Paint it long Time ago , so now i Finisht it .
> ...


i love this ! :cheesy: :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

#3 

A Mercedes C200 Kompressor " German Boom Car "

The Model from Welly is a DieCast , i make a LSD Mechanic
for the Doors . Add some Custom made Wheels and Color the 
rest of the Vehicle Chrome Black .
Many Woofers and Amps in the Interior....











































































:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Really enjoy your builds. Always something new and different.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks , No 4 is i think tomorrow ready !

:biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i saw it in real, very nice :cheesy: 

i see you handled the problem with the side passenger door


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes it was not so a big thing to repair te Door mechanic !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So #4 is done in a few Days ! Here some Pics from the unfinisht Ride......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

looking good homie!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That caprice is sicckkkkkkkkk


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

yes it is. sidetoside that caprice is sick and WET!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 dam!!!! that bitch bad as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 9 2009, 01:05 PM~12653583
> *:0 dam!!!! that bitch bad as hell  :thumbsup:
> *



damn right :cheesy:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Homies , i give my best ! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are always looking good....


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

i like the laptop, nice touch.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice ride home


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here a Interior Shoot from a 64 , i hope tonight 
ive been done with it ! 

Here the Pic from the Skull Seats !










hope you Guys like it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the skull inserts on the seats.How did you do it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 2 2009, 08:39 AM~12584476
> *#1 for this Year !
> 
> 60`Impala Custom
> ...


dude that is cool on so many levels.....


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 1 2009, 10:20 AM~12873645
> *I like the skull inserts on the seats.How did you do it?
> *


I found a Picture in the net , i work on it strech it make it biger 
and then i give it to a Guy that makes Decals !


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 4 2009, 07:23 AM~12600282
> *#3
> 
> A Mercedes C200 Kompressor " German Boom Car "
> ...


 :scrutinize: :wow: :roflmao: :biggrin: it got a dirty mag in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

You have some cool paint scemes and I like the skull interior . :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Puhh.. its late in the Night ..... the "Green Thing" is now done !!!


but the 64 Skully not yet !  



































good Night everybody .....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 1 2009, 04:49 PM~12875900
> *Puhh.. its late in the Night ..... the  "Green Thing" is now done !!!
> but the 64 Skully not yet !
> 
> ...


nices ones...

take better pics not so bad midnight pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

both are bad ass bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 1 2009, 07:49 PM~12875900
> *Puhh.. its late in the Night ..... the  "Green Thing" is now done !!!
> but the 64 Skully not yet !
> 
> ...





nice work bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

GREAT JOB BRO........NICE DETAILS :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

x2.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some daylight Pics .
The Body was from the Police Caprice Pro Street Snap Tide Kit !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

#5 is now ready !
Its a Old AMT Kit ..... i think i make a good job !

What ya think ??


































































write something.........


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good homie . it being the old amt kit , i think u did it up great !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both builds are lookin' great man!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice paint job bro !

but you forgot to add the brakes? :dunno: 

:biggrin: 

otherwise...how the fuck need brakes  :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Frank , do you have some Brakedrums for me ??
Then i put it on !

I dont want install Disk Brakes on this one !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hells ya bro nice work on the rides, they got some sick ass detail bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Those are some kick ass builds!! That 63 looks sick!!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Heres the next build , a Monte Wagon !

He gets a high stage Rear Axle Suspension , 6 Pumps 4 Batterie Set Up !


















:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 3 2009, 06:48 PM~12896567
> *Heres the next build , a Monte Wagon !
> 
> He gets a high stage Rear Axle Suspension , 6 Pumps  4 Batterie  Set Up !
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE!! THEY BUILT ONR FOR SEMA 08 AND IT REMINDED ME OF IT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 3 2009, 04:48 PM~12896567
> *Heres the next build , a Monte Wagon !
> 
> He gets a high stage Rear Axle Suspension , 6 Pumps  4 Batterie  Set Up !
> ...


THAT IS INSANE LOOKING!! HELL YEA BRO!! I LIKES.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's very cool!! Nice work homie!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 3 2009, 05:48 PM~12896567
> *Heres the next build , a Monte Wagon !
> 
> He gets a high stage Rear Axle Suspension , 6 Pumps  4 Batterie  Set Up !
> ...


now thats really cool !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanx Fellas , for all your good coments !
Its nice to hear that many other Peoples like my Models !

 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sidetoside got that window today ,thanks man!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh , glad to hear that ! It was long on the way ! 
But when you get it its OK !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice builds bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lots of kool stuf to look at.. keep up the good work


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope i can show you some Pics at the 
end of this weekend .... 
ive been working on some new cool stuff !

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

here are some news in the projekt sektion ....


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

No comments for my Streetfighters ?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thats pretty cool


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn i have so many Projects in Boxes .... so now i work on this here !

Hope that i finish this one in a few Days ! :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THATS A BAD ASS RIDE THERE.....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

real cool i saw this in real

did you handle that problem with the fallen clear coat?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

yes the clear is alittle bit rought here and there , but i build it so !

news from you Frank ???


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here some pics in Progress ...


































yes yes , friends of the night and the iced colled Longdrinks ..... this is how we do it !!! lol

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats fly.................... nice work bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

pretty fly for a white guy :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

ONE Krazy Ride...Nice work....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 20 2009, 06:41 AM~13058055
> *yes the clear is alittle bit rought here and there , but i build it so !
> 
> news from you Frank ???
> *


nutting new :biggrin: perhabs today in the evening... :uh:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING CRAZY WILDSTYLE.........NICE WORK BRO........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

next steps.....



















i think the most time i need for the wireing !!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whats that i c under the hood :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

What do you see Streetraceking ???

Think the Model is not done yet !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13059811
> *whats that i c under the hood :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


It's a 350, It's a 427 It's a NO WAIT IT'S A PLASIC TOY MODEL MOTOR!  :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hä ???


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 20 2009, 01:07 PM~13061357
> *Hä  ???
> *


Wanna race? :cheesy:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 02:17 PM~13061423
> *Wanna race? :cheesy:
> *


Yes , and here is the Car !

OPEL Corsa 1.3i from BS-Design 1/25

It was a Baaaaaaaaaaad Resin Kit , but i build it fast in only 2 Days !

Scratchbuild Bumpers front end rear , Exhaust System in the middle , True 
Aluminium BBS E30 Racing Wheels with polish Spokes in the middle and Pirelli
Tires P7F 175/50 13 
Rollcage , Sportseats , Racing Harness , Slide Windows on both sides !

A litte Slalom Racer ....

hope you Guys like my little Racer !?


















more pics later in the Daylight !


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

nice euro


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I think i give him a used toutch !










































so now back to the 39er Model "LIFE LINE"....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what's up with that Suzuki Samuri you had going a while back


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The red one , where i opening all ?

Its laying on ice !

Whant first Build all the ready Paint Models !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

so #7 for this year ...

My 39´Chevy Delivery Convertable i called "Life Line"
Many ups and downs in Life inspired ma to this Car .

but look ....


































































Ater the Ride was done i build this Display , for the next Show ,this Sunday !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING GREAT NICE DETAILS REALY GOOD JOB BRO.......LIKE THE DISPLAYCASE TO WICH SHOW YOU GO ON SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

very cool


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Sunday , is a one Day Show in Kolone Germany !  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BAD ASS WILD ASS BOMB !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that bitch is bad


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

crazy sik work bro, nice


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 25 2009, 08:24 AM~13106747
> *Sunday , is a one Day Show in Kolone Germany !   :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah thats what i am talking about !

by the way....cool modell and very nice display ! :cheesy:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys , but i need your Help !
I have no Idea for a Paintjob for this Camaro , here i have a Pic
that can anyone save and Paint something !

The facts , Interior Black and 20 inch front , 24 inch back Wheels !

Hope to see some nice ones here !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

..for a few Minutes i Finish #8 for this Year !

More Pics soon..... 


























good night ....


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 26 2009, 07:04 PM~13122375
> *..for a few Minutes i Finish #8 for this Year !
> 
> More Pics soon.....
> ...


nice lookin car thats sweet love the lights


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

..an other one done ... its #9 for this year !


























Only a fast build , without Engine , but the Axles are movable ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS A GOOD LOOKIN BUILD DANNY !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE! Love the lights, good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hope to get another one ready this day , for the 
Show tomorrow in Köln !
 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 26 2009, 07:04 PM~13122375
> *..for a few Minutes i Finish #8 for this Year !
> 
> More Pics soon.....
> ...


that looks killer, nice colour and wheel combi


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a homie youreally got some good stuff going on :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone knows what it is .....?

#10 , good night !


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 3 2009, 06:00 PM~13169139
> *Anyone knows what it is .....?
> 
> #10 , good night !
> ...


Benz estate


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Right ! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are the daylight Pics from my new 
Mercedes S-Class Estate !
It is a Revell Kit , that i built into this one here !
I cut the roof and put it a little bit near the rear ! 
The rest i fill of with Sheet and bondo !
The Wheels are from Pegasus , and the front Bumper 
from a Lexsus . 










































Hope you guys like it too ....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice benz man !

"schlampen-schlepper" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

im ill too since today :uh: my head hurts because my face nerve is ill !


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 4 2009, 07:38 AM~13174993
> *nice benz man !
> 
> "schlampen-schlepper"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


LOL.....lolllolll.Im sorry....I know you dont speak english as well as most of us....BUT DAMN.....that was funny....

Back to the car...VERY cool.I love it.Definately not something you see everyday.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love that wagon bro!!! nnnnnniiiiiiiiccccccccceeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO SIDE YOU MAKING THEM FLAP JACKS BRO ! 1 RIGHT AFTER ANOTHER ! I WISH I HAD YOUR BUILDING MOOD AND TIME RIGHT NOW ! 

KEEP IT UP AND I CAN'T REMEMBER IF I POST UP ON THE BOMB BUILD BUILD BUT THAT TURNED OUT REAL SHARP !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Tanx Fellas , now im been on the next one ! 

Its a .... nope nothing about it ! 

...you see it soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 4 2009, 07:32 AM~13174981
> *Here are the daylight Pics from my new
> Mercedes S-Class Estate !
> It is a Revell Kit , that i built into this one here !
> ...


Benz looks great!!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So ........ here are the next one ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

#11 for 2009 !

A Big Boys Cadillac , thanx Twin for sending to Germany ! Good Boy !! 

I Painted this one long time ago , its a little bit different .... but .... look and
give your comments !


































...so now i go back down im my building room to cre8 a other one .. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 NICE JOB


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

paint looks good, nice work man
#11 already you'll have a hundred done by the end of the year


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

man your are mutch busy ! i have only one finished this year :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!! :thumbsup:
Still need one of those 1/25 big body models!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

here is a new Body for my 1/10 Drift Maschine !

A 64 Impala from Pegasus , do some Paint from the inside , 
its a Fu**** Work !
Not so nice but unique ! :biggrin: 

Must order some Pegasus Wirez for it !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK HOMIE!!! GREAT WORK YOU GOT GOIN IN HERE!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

X-2 homie. sick work bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 6 2009, 12:33 PM~13201790
> *Looks good!!  :thumbsup:
> Still need one of those 1/25 big body models!
> *


I told beto to send you 2 of them. pm me your addy and I will send you 2 of them.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 10:21 PM~13221416
> *I told beto to send you 2 of them. pm me your addy and I will send you 2 of them.
> *


I Guess he forgot to put em in the box, I would really appreciate it if you could send me 2 of those bodies!! I can't wait to put one together! :thumbsup:   


Cool RC Imp! Was it tricky to paint it on the inside?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks cool !

do you want to built a flat driver inside? 

only a plate white seat leanes, rc-driver and dashboard with steering wheel

so it looks more realistic and you dont see the technics...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

No i dont ....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 9 2009, 04:39 AM~13222469
> *looks cool !
> 
> do you want to built a flat driver inside?
> ...


X2!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes J is was a hard work to Paint the Body from inside .
And i dont want this Interior because its a Race car , and when the Body is damaged i put a other one on it ! ( I have some more here around )
This Body was for testing some Paints on Lexan , and this Body is to learn drifting .....so let it fly ... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice work


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

some new built , its a diecast from motormax !

And #12 for ´09 


























let hear some ....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats crazy but cool


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

....and here #13 for 2009 ...

A 2000 Volkswagen Lupo , Girlie Style !!!
Front Completly closed , Bad look Headlights , Rear Lights Passat 2003 Modified , 
Big Sunroof , Painted Dash , Sport Steering Wheel , Seat Belts , Hifi Equipment X-Plöd , Bad Wings for the Rear Lights , Window Film in the Rear , Chromed 13 Inch Rims from a Honda .....

German Girl Style !!! :biggrin: 



























































go on with the next one ...... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some great Work here Homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! I GOT TO SAY SIDE THAT THE LITTLE PINK VW IS COOL LOOKIN ! YOU ARE PUTTING OUT ALOT OF BUILDS THIS YEAR BRO ! SOME CLEAN AS HELL OTHERS YOU CAN TELL YOUR RUSHING THEM BRO ! I WOULD SAY SLOW UP A BIT AND TAKE YOUR TIME ! LOVE THE WILD BOMB , BUT THEN YOUR BLUE TUNER YOU CAN SEE ALL THE SANDING WORK ! AND SOME OF YOUR PARTS ON THE CUSTOM WAGON DON'T FIT RIGHT ! 

I THINK IF YOU SLOWED DOWN JUST A SPEED OR 2 LESS YOU COULD ELIMNATE THOSE LITTLE ISSUES ! 

NOT BUSTIN YOUR BALLS JUST SPEAKING MY MIND !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

What for Details you mean on that Wagon, Mini ! Write whats wrong !
I make many Models , because the most i build last Time that are all Models that Sleep in the Box with ready Paint !
The Blue one you mean is sold ! The Paint was realy not so good !
I wont finish first the old ones bevore i start the new better ones !
I stay at home the last 4 Weeks , so i have many Time !!
 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 11 2009, 12:16 AM~13244590
> *some new built , its a diecast from motormax !
> 
> And #12 for ´09
> ...


 that nice i also like the f bush sticker lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 13 2009, 07:34 AM~13268093
> *What for Details you men on that Wagon, Mini ! Write whats wrong !
> I make many Models , becaus e the most i build last Time that are all Models that Sleep in the Box with ready Paint !
> The Blue one you mean is sold ! The Paint was realy not so good !
> ...


LIKE ON THE WAGON WHEN YOU POSTED UP THE PICS THE REAR WINDOW IS NOT FLUSH WITH THE REAR HATCH OF THE BODY ! 

LIKE I SAID SIDE ITS JUST A FEW SOME DETAILS THAT IF NOT RUSHED YOU COULD SLOVE TO GET A BETTER LOOKING BUILT MODEL ! 

YOU GOT SOME WILD IDEAS, AND SOME PRETTY SICK PROJECTS BUT FROM MY PAST EXPERAINCE AT CONTEST THE COOL SHIT GETS OVERLOOKED BECAUSE OF THE FEW ITEMS THAT ARE NOT DONE CORRECT ! 

MOST OF US JUST MOVE IT TO FAST TO HANDEL THE LITTLE ITEMS THAT HAVE A BIG NOTICE ON A SMALL BUILD ! BUT IF WE ALL JUST SLOWED UP A BIT OR POSTED UP PROGRESS PICS TO SHOW ARE WORK ALONG THE INSTEAD OF JUST THE FINISHED ITEMS WE COULD OFFER THE HELP TO THE BUILDER BEFORE ITS TO LATE !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

When i start with my new builds i post progress pics !

And the Wagon , you men this here 









THE REAR WINDOW IS NOT FLUSH WITH THE REAR HATCH OF THE BODY ! 

I fill up some clear stuff into the room betwen window and c pilar and paint it Black !
On the other Pic you cant see it so good , hope the new one is better !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So i slow down a litte bit , and make some more Quality Builds !

Here are the paint job from this morning !

A Hasegawa 66´Impala , ( but i think it an 65´Impala ) 

I use the Body for some Paint lessons ! 

I think , i put first some clear on it !

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty good man!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks Tight Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The clear on that Impi drys !


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 14 2009, 05:16 AM~13277973
> *So i slow down a litte bit , and make some more Quality Builds !
> 
> Here are the paint job from this morning !
> ...


i like some of your paint are really sweet :thumbsup: uffin: good work .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT IS A 65 SIDE ! THEY BOWED IT WORNG AND THE WORK YOU DID ON THE PAINT IS WILD ! ALOT OF FALL COLORS LOOKS GOOD TOGETHER ! ARE YOU DOING YOUR OWN DECALS ? THE ONE ON THE HOOD DONT LOOK TO BAD , I WISH I HAD A WAY OF MAKEING MY OWN ~ 

THE COMMENT I MADE THE OTHER DAY IS MENT TO HELP YOU OUT WITH HONESTY AND NOT TO PICK APART YOUR RIDES ! 

TEST FIT EVERYTHING DURING BODY WORK TO MAKE SURE SHIT IS ADDING UP AND WORKS WITH EACH OTHER ! 

IF YOU SEE DAMAGE OR AREAS THAT NEED WORK IN PRIMER THEN FIX THAT BEFORE PAINT ! 

WHEN YOU RUSH YOU DONT PAY ATTENTION TO LITTLE ITEMS THAT CAN REALLY KILL ALL YOUR OTHER WORK !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes i make the Decals by myself on the Computer , then i send it to a Guy and he 
make the Decals complete ! Its very cheap here !

This Body from the 65 is only to try some thinks that i want make , good Paint is the Hardest Work i mean !

And when you spent many hours in the Paintjob , you must keep attention when you clear it !
I hate painting , when the Paintjob have to much colorz !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Start a new one today ! My " Night Life 55´" !

First i sandet the Body complete before i open up the Doors and Trunk . 
I glue some Magnetic pieces on the Body and Trunk , the same i want do at the Doors ! 

Here the Pics ....


















i open the door and hinged this way ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the magnit shit is to help keep it shut closed! Thats a cool trick !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats right david !
When you turn around the magnet you can make a good 
working Suspension !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 18 2009, 01:17 AM~13313050
> *Thats right david !
> When you turn around the magnet you can make a good
> working Suspension !
> *


when you use electric magnets you can build a bad ass hopper !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

You guys have some crazy ideas here! :biggrin: 
But I see some nice builds here, I like the 65' Chevy!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

...so....here you can see my work from last night !

Start to paint my Rivi , its the first stage of paint . Later 
make some clear on it and let it dry for the next steps !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

WTF :0 :0 :0
this is some badass paintjob :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 20 2009, 08:23 AM~13334728
> *WTF :0 :0 :0
> this is some badass paintjob :0 :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ...and where did ya get that Rivi? :wow:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I got my 1/25 Model Master Slammer Kit at ebay.com long Time ago !

The Name of the Kit is "Tail Spin " !

But Cautation its a very Big Resin one , without Windows , interiour or something !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 20 2009, 08:20 AM~13334718
> *...so....here you can see my work from last night !
> 
> Start to paint my Rivi , its the first stage of paint . Later
> ...




thats gonna be sick


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

i added some Pinstripes too , and i think its ok !
So i let it dry till tomorrow and then i clear it !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 20 2009, 05:19 AM~13334920
> *I got my 1/25 Model Master Slammer Kit at ebay.com long Time ago !
> 
> The Name of the Kit is  "Tail Spin " !
> ...


YUP, GOT ONE TOO. ON HOLD RIGHT NOW TILL I GET OTHER PROJECTS OUT THE WAY. 

HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO GET ALL THAT RESIN OUT??

SIK PAINT JOB BY THE WAY


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Its took a long time 408 belive me , and its much dirt to drill this Shit out !
Never ever , next time i buy the R&R Resin Kit from the Rivi !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

What are ya doing for windows? for the Rivi?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Dont know eastside1989 , i think i scratch my own Windows of some clear material from any Lexan or something !



Here are my Golf 4 , with many Body Mods i have paint it for a few Minutes !








,







,


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 20 2009, 01:07 PM~13338599
> *Its took a long time 408 belive me , and its much dirt to drill this Shit out !
> Never ever , next time i buy the R&R Resin Kit from the Rivi !
> *



know what u mean, just looking at it. i'm still bebating :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are the next ones !
I think tonight i done with the Golf 4 ...

And the next 2 Models are in Primer


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 20 2009, 12:14 PM~13336614
> *i added some Pinstripes too , and i think its ok !
> So i let it dry till tomorrow and then i clear it !
> 
> ...


Wait a minute....you have the SAME Tailspin I have...A friggin HUGE chunk of resin....And you removed all the excess resin to build a model.....HOLY SHIT!!!
Nice work bro!!!


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 20 2009, 05:37 PM~13339356
> *Here are my Golf 4 ,
> 
> 
> ...



My brother has a 2009 Golf, its crazy. His is all white, with black interior. It rolls on 18" Audi rims. I will be telling him of this build for sure.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MUCH WORK HOMI.......LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:0 i like this pointiac 2+2 !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DUDE! is that a grand prix in primer i see? :0 


the gulf is serious, and so is that rivi  killer work bro


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes its a 86 Grand Prix !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 27 2009, 02:52 PM~13407918
> *Yes its a 86 Grand Prix !!!
> *




stock car front clip?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO SIDE LOVE THE GOLF 4 ! NICE WORK ~


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 20 2009, 05:20 AM~13334718
> *...so....here you can see my work from last night !
> 
> Start to paint my Rivi , its the first stage of paint . Later
> ...


bad ass paint job bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU SIDE ! I NEED SOME DAMN DECALS ! I NEVER SEEN A SIDE SHOT OF THE RIVIE TELL NOW ! WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT SOME OF THESE MURALS !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

First , yes its a Stock car front clip !


And David PM me about some Decals , we can make a deal !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Golf 4 is completely done !

There are so many Mods ... damn its a long list 
-2 Door Conversion 
-Wide Body Kit (sratchbuild !
-Testarossa Side Trim (sratchbuild)
-front and rearend from a cheap Diecast Mitzubishi 
-rear Lights from a Mitzubishi Lancer EVO
-Turbo intake Hood 
-wheels No Name resin Ones with real Alu autside Rings 
-Exhaust ends from a Motorcycle 
-Top Air Scoop
-racing Mirrors 

so but here some outside pics ..














































so i go to the next one ......


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

On the next Pics you can see my work of last Night , i had an idea for the 
rear Suspension for my COE Haulin Truck and here are the resaults ..

driving Position 









tauwring Position 


















Axle Constuction ...









Next step for this Model is many Electric and Lights ! :uh:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: damn, nice work bro.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yupp very nice, also like your golf looks killer


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn Daniel! Back at it again! Awesome work in here! Big Up!

Basti


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Basti !!!!

Nice to see or hear you again !
Welcome !

c ya


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yo Daniel, I just checked out your builds when I realized it was YOU. :-D

Nice stuff - I was thinking about getting back into models but I guess I stick with the bikes.

Cheers from Nbg.
B.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homie !

anything new on your busy desk ? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

You got some sick work in here Side....Nice builds


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

No News sorry , work on my New BMW !!!

No time for building Models !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the work of the last 2 nights ! 
I ordered 2 of this Limos , and the cuting begins ...

look ...













































so, but its only tha first step , next i will do some Interior work , a Set up and Chrome some parts !


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

SWEET!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice limos daniel :biggrin: 

i think the one in the rear is mine :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 20 2009, 06:31 AM~13628016
> *Here is the work of the last 2 nights !
> I ordered 2 of this Limos , and the cuting begins ...
> 
> ...






:0 that looks real good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work bro!! I like that Rivi, and that Golf looks tight!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys im happy , when you like my builds !

And YES Frank in the back that Limo is yours !
Pssst but i order 2 more Limos last Friday , but pssst !!!;-))


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

This is the Model i am Workin on ......











Alot of Fu.... work !

Will istall much Elektric things , lika a winsch , or Lights and other surprices ! :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

man i been contemplating the idea of cutting up one of those limos. how much work was it to do? do you have any progress pics of where you cut it?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 29 2009, 08:12 AM~13726349
> *This is the Model i am Workin on ......
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet project...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 29 2009, 06:01 AM~13726487
> *man i been contemplating the idea of cutting up one of those limos.  how much work was it to do?  do you have any progress pics of where you cut it?
> *


No i have no progress Pics ! But no problem i ordered 2 Limos 
again for cutting it , then i make some pics for you !
its only 2 evenings of work !
And you neen a good tool for cutting that Metal Body in 3 pieces !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 29 2009, 05:12 AM~13726349
> *This is the Model i am Workin on ......
> 
> 
> ...


That tow truck is hella sick!!! :0   
I also like the Linc!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 29 2009, 05:12 AM~13726349
> *This is the Model i am Workin on ......
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight homie !!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here is my latest Model ive been finisht ! A Whoody Hot Rod , with a Mustang Engine and Parts from a Speedwagon .
The Wheels are out of a Prowler Box.  

















































........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That ride is looking good homie. :0 It has a bunch of nice lil detail.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 30 2009, 11:51 AM~14046428
> *So here is my latest Model ive been finisht ! A Whoody Hot Rod , with a Mustang Engine and Parts from a Speedwagon .
> The Wheels are out of a Prowler Box.
> 
> ...


Looks real nice man. Great build!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 20 2009, 12:31 AM~13628016
> *Here is the work of the last 2 nights !
> I ordered 2 of this Limos , and the cuting begins ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I m done with my German Tuning Old School Ride !
Its a 73´OPEL Kadett C Coupe , with a total Scratchbuild Kadett GSI 16V Engine 
it has Weber douple Caburators , and Racing Headers .
He has Sport Steel Wheels wit Old Pirelli P7F Tires , Red Turning Signals in the Back , and many other things !



















and the other Model is a Aoshima Gorilla Scale 1:12 , it had a Custom made Ehaust System , Street Wheels , the Rims have more holes , a Low wide Steering Bar , Custom Turning Signals in Front and Back , Streetfighter Lamps in the Front , Pinstripes and a green Custom Pearl Paint Job .... 

And a little Diorama Stand for it !



















next one is my Custom made el Camino ......


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn homie glad to see you again at work !

in 2 weeks and we have fun !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yessss , right Homie a long Weekend full of Fun !!!

I hope we have good Weather there !
And many Cold Beers !!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 29 2009, 05:12 AM~13726349
> *This is the Model i am Workin on ......
> 
> 
> ...


very impressive i got my<0> on this one


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here some Pics of my last one i did , its a 1961 ElCamino i call it "MINO 61" !
I Built this Model for a 50Years El Camino Contest last Weekend !
But it won no nThrophy :-(((
but no matter .... here some fakts !

Body 61 Impala , the bed from a 86 SS Camino , Tailgate Scratchbuilt , Clean Hood , Painted Bumpers , Big Block from a Funni Car with a other Gear Box , Valve Covers Scratch , No Name Resin Rims , Scratchbuild Center Console , Sport 
Seats , Orange Carpet , Sport Etched Pedals , Orange Rear Window , Wood on Bed , Painted Undercarridge , Scratch Exhaust System , 4 Air Bags , Air Lines , 

The Paint is Citroen Light Campangne Gold and Ford Focus Orange Pearl with Standox Clear .

So now i let some pisc speak , met me know what cha mean ......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is wicked bro. I like that alot


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 10 2009, 10:47 PM~14726656
> *So here some Pics of my last one i did , its a 1961 ElCamino i call it "MINO 61" !
> I Built this Model for a 50Years El Camino Contest last Weekend !
> But it won no nThrophy :-(((
> ...



Thats a nice one ......


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 20 2009, 12:31 PM~13628016
> *Here is the work of the last 2 nights !
> I ordered 2 of this Limos , and the cuting begins ...
> 
> ...


How did you manage to get the rear doors hinged?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2009, 04:07 PM~14726831
> *Damn that is wicked bro. I like that alot
> *


X2 Nice work!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 29 2009, 09:06 AM~13728052
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


Rides look clean!!  

MC562, I've seen that ride in your avatar, Butterscotch right, many times for sale in LRM Japan. What happened with the car?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 10 2009, 10:47 PM~14726656
> *So here some Pics of my last one i did , its a 1961 ElCamino i call it "MINO 61" !
> I Built this Model for a 50Years El Camino Contest last Weekend !
> But it won no nThrophy :-(((
> ...


Looks real nice, I like that style


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 10 2009, 04:47 PM~14726656
> *So here some Pics of my last one i did , its a 1961 ElCamino i call it "MINO 61" !
> I Built this Model for a 50Years El Camino Contest last Weekend !
> But it won no nThrophy :-(((
> ...



GREAT JOB ON THIS!!! JUST BEAUTIFUL AND CLEAN.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are the 4 Winner Models that i Put in the Contest at the Little Wheelies 
2009 

First Place Lowrider , My 66`Impala 









Third Place Lowrider "LIFE LINE" 39`Chevy Bomb 









Third Place Classic Cars "Grey Mouse" 66 Beetle 









Secound Place Diorama "Forgotten "










All other Models ive Built extra for the Contest are Trophyless !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats homie!!! well deserved awards!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

graduations to you :biggrin: 

i got nothing trophy !!! :uh:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Frank Head up , next Year you must comming up harder !
In my first year i got also no Trophy !!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 11 2009, 10:26 AM~14735445
> *Frank Head up , next Year you must comming up harder !
> In my first year i got also no Trophy !!!
> *


the people voted for absolutly boring models i dont understand this sucks !!

but im not angry or something everything okay. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

fuck models i quit LOL :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Work Homie.....Congrats..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wow! congrats on the winnings bro, killer work! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is a Model with some fast Modifications , it is a 67`Jada Impala 
i put some Pegasus 1109s on it Painted the Interior , and do some Pattern Work on the Top !
Do some Blackwash on the Grill , Blue Dots on the rear Lights , ohhh forgot the Blue color ....
Fender Trim in Chrome


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Really nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lovin the builds bro!!! how did you hinge the woodys doors??


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Woody have the Plastik hinges out of the Box ! 

And a nother one want to know , the hinges of my white Lincoln , i will
post some pics of it tomorrow !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet!! thanks bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 15 2009, 10:16 PM~14778214
> *The Woody have the Plastik hinges out of the Box !
> 
> And a nother one want to know , the hinges of my white Lincoln , i will
> ...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here i have the Pics from the Rear Lincoln Town Car hinges and the 
Old School plastik hinges from the Woody Rod ..


































 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 15 2009, 07:48 AM~14776619
> *Here is a Model with some fast Modifications , it is a 67`Jada Impala
> i put some Pegasus 1109s on it Painted the Interior , and do some Pattern Work on the Top !
> Do some Blackwash on the Grill , Blue Dots on the rear Lights , ohhh forgot the Blue  color ....
> ...


I DIG the flake pattern job! It's subtle and perfect. What kind of template did you use?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Stickers for a Letter , dont know a other word for it !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 15 2009, 06:48 AM~14776619
> *Here is a Model with some fast Modifications , it is a 67`Jada Impala
> i put some Pegasus 1109s on it Painted the Interior , and do some Pattern Work on the Top !
> Do some Blackwash on the Grill , Blue Dots on the rear Lights , ohhh forgot the Blue  color ....
> ...



nice graphix on the roof


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So put a long time no things in , here are some Progres Pics : 

Started to Paint my Big Body Station Wagon in Blue Medium Flakes over a blue Ground base ! 
Patterned some lines and Lay some Silver Medium Flakes on it . Later i put 2 lays of Fine Diamant Flakes too !
Now i want make 2 or 3 lays of Clear !



















And i did my own real 13 Inch Wheels , but the neht ones are Photoetch ones !
The Tires are Modified Pagasus ones , that i later cast and paint it Black !
The white wall is a stripe Plastic ! 
So now i send it to ChromeTech USA !

You can see the differend to the normal Pegasus Wheels ....


















.......watch again ....some Day ....   :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks good homie, cannot wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 23 2009, 02:35 PM~15165847
> *So put a long time no things in , here are some Progres Pics :
> 
> Started to Paint my Big Body Station Wagon in Blue Medium Flakes over a blue Ground base !
> ...


That's a very good idea bro!! I have to try that and cast em in rubber.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya sweet bro..nice work.. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work homie!!! :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That BUBBLE WAGON IS NICE BRO....


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So folks , long time no built . Since my son is Born i have not so many time !!! :uh: 

But here are the work of the last 2 Nights !

My Honda Civic from Tamiya call it " PURE INSPIRATION "  


















And my Suzuki Vitara " FLIP SHOW " :biggrin: 




















More Pics come .....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dammmm... Thats a radical!!! Watchin' this 1! :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

daniel after long time you build euro radicals i am proud of you :biggrin: i like it very lot


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK IN HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 18 2009, 01:17 AM~13313050
> *Thats right david !
> When you turn around the magnet you can make a good
> working Suspension !
> *


 tell me more!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 18 2009, 12:21 PM~13316219
> *when you use electric magnets you can build a bad ass hopper !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 Okay i want to learn everything you know about this magnet's 
and suspension ect! roll call,,side to side..insane builder!
thanks ........


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME WILD BUILDS IN HERE I LUV THE HONDA!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice builds. Congrats on the birth of your son.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE SUZUKI.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 6 2009, 01:56 AM~15886314
> *So folks , long time no built . Since my son is Born i have not so many time !!! :uh:
> 
> But here are the work of the last 2 Nights !
> ...


is this build a spin off of side show?! that side kick was the shit!! is that a tamiya or fujima kit?! nice work!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 12:02 PM~15888374
> *Okay i want to learn everything you know about this magnet's
> and suspension ect!  roll call,,side to side..insane builder!
> thanks ........
> *


That's an idea I worked on a couple of years ago. All I can say it worked pretty good to keep a model lifted. I used it to make a model wobble when it pops up but it looked kinda odd without the springs and there wasn't too much wobble going on because the magnets are superstrong.
I used those small round superstrong magnets with a hole drilled in the centre slid on a piece of allu tubing.  

I've seen a solenoid from a motorcycle being used on a model hopper but these things need a shitload of power to get antyhing going on. The stroke is usually something like half an inch or less on small solenoids and you need at least a high amp 9,6V accupack and weight in the trunk to make it hop backbumper.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Honda is from Tamiya , and the 
Suzuki is from Fujimi !

It was only a idea with the Magnet Suspension , J know more than i over it ! Clear he try all ways to lift up a Model !!!)


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Finisht this one last Night ...
C1500 with a long Cap and Bed , Kronix Wheels Custom Paint Job ( is not really nice , i think i sell it )


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice, like the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Built today fast that Golf 1 GTI , with 8x14 Dezent Wheels with real Aluminium 
Ring and stretchwall Tires . 















































Another fast built tomorrow ...........


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice 

but thing about it ............. to fast is not good ! do you have holidays this time? :biggrin: you are punching out the models like i smoke cigarettes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So a nother one is done ! Pics from the Renault Megane Coupe ..later when the Night is over !

And Start with a other Suzuki Samurai , 2WD Sratch Suspension addustable , V6 Engine , full Detailed ....

pics tomorrow !

Good Night im tired ..... tzzzzzz tzzzzz


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 7 2009, 08:39 PM~15899280
> *Built today fast that Golf 1 GTI , with 8x14 Dezent Wheels with real Aluminium
> Ring and stretchwall Tires .
> 
> ...



Man this is nice...    

I used to have 3 off them back in the days all tree in Silver with the 1800 GTI engine


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 05:56 PM~15929271
> *Man this is nice...
> 
> I used to have 3 off them back in the days all tree in Silver with the 1800 GTI engine
> *


And now you own a green Golf convertible. :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

where can i get a set of those wheels and tires? golf looks good. nice work.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I buy the Dezent Wheels at www.hlj.com i think they are from Aoshima !
And the alloy rings in front of the Wheels were made by my self !
The Tires are also from Aoshima , search Stretchwall Tires !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are the Pics from my last Build ... Renault Megan .....


























And a Citroen C2 VTS Race Safety Car ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK PAINTWORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks , this was befor i clear it !
Now the paint is ready with Pinstipes , and Finish Polish !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

show us more :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are my Scratch 2WD Samurai Suspensin im working on !


























and a long Toy...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Real nice work!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn nice work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2009, 10:00 AM~15935464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Badddddd A$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ !!!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thx for all your compliments !

I work hard on my Models to get better !!! ;-))


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn nice 

like the toyo and also the samurai


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So last Night i put many parts from the Suzuki Samurai and other Models in a Frame for Chrome planting !
Monday goes that shit to Chrometech USA !!!

So i must wait till the parts are back again .
But i have many other Projects ....so many work !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 12 2009, 05:23 AM~15957517
> *So last Night i put many parts from the Suzuki Samurai and other Models in a Frame for Chrome planting !
> Monday goes that shit to Chrometech USA !!!
> 
> ...


I know the feelin'....I wish we had an address in europe to send our stuff to get chrome plated... 

How do you pay Chrometech? They don't offer Paypal. And shipping back how much is that?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes i pay with Paypal , Each frame 22 $ plus 11$ Shipping !
Its a good price for that good work i mean !

J do you speak and write Deutsch ???


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Im done with my Toyota AE86 , its a greatCar i own 1 many Years ago .

I paint the Model Darkblue pearl with wild Grafix , open the trunk to the side .
Tinting the Windows with real foil , add a Rollcage in the all black interior .
The Wheels are from Aoshima with my self casted Strechwall Tires !


:biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

sweet :biggrin: is it curbside?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 12 2009, 07:35 AM~15957747
> *Yes i pay with Paypal , Each frame 22 $ plus 11$ Shipping !
> Its a good price for that good work i mean !
> 
> ...


Speaking: Ein bisschen...aber ich kann nicht Deutsch schreiben is ganz schwer fur mich :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Been on holiday to Germany tons of times.

Gonna send a shitload of racks to be chromed in January...pricing is very good our euro's do a good job over there in the US. :biggrin: It's a service they provide so I wonder how they charge the import taxes.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes Curbside , no Engine !
But Interior and open Trunk , half Curbside !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Found in my Building area this 1/18 Diecast Impala , paint it long time ago , polish it and il be done with it tonight !
The Wheels are from a Jada Lowrider , Interior with HH Carpet .





























After this i built first all the models that are done with Paint , i think 8 pieces !
so see whats is the next ...........


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

cool,

cant wait to see more :cheesy:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT *1000


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 13 2009, 06:12 AM~15966311
> *Found in my Building area this 1/18 Diecast Impala , paint it long time ago , polish it and il be done with it tonight !
> The Wheels are from a Jada Lowrider , Interior with HH Carpet .
> 
> ...


Nice!! Wheelsize looks pretty good!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Some sickass rides in here!! :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my Black Monte finish this last Night ! 
Open Trunk with a 3 Pumps 12 Batteries Set up ,
full wired Engine ,Optima Batterie, Chromed Frame , new Seats , Drink holder 
Lowrider floor Mats .....look ......>

 


















































































































This Night the next ................................. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a badass monte bro. Them details are endless! :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice, much detail

go on cant wait to see the next :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work brother!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

You did a very good job on that MC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The next is a 1972 VW Bus !
Two Collor Paint Job , Rims , Airride and Many Audio and Video 
things in it !
Paint it tonight !

More on the new Day !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are the Pics from my VW Bus ive been working on !
I put some Porsche Telefpnscheiben Wheels on it and lowered to the Maximum !
look..................  


















in this hole comes the Amp , and light under Glass !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a cool build Side !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Some news and Pics fom the Bus 
tomorrow !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks fine

merry christmas bro !!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are some fast pics , think im done with it today !

Here the lighted Amp 









Lighted holes around the Flatscreen 









Trunk , not ready yet 









The Dashboard and his Radio 









more pics of the finish car later !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a sweet bus.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2009, 12:15 PM~16099742
> *Thats a sweet bus.
> *



X2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice audio video setup


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Bus is done ..... :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Im inspired by a Photo from Lowrider Magazine " 1LO BIRD "

I take Hasegawas 1966 T Bird and Started this Project .


























The Kit Dashboard is not really Detailes , i try to make some better 









The Seats were to thick and no Crome Parts on it ....









The Hood was closed , and no Motor in it ! I build all here scratch ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 22 2009, 04:34 PM~16056185
> *Here is my Black Monte finish this last Night !
> Open Trunk with a 3 Pumps 12 Batteries Set up ,
> full wired Engine ,Optima Batterie,  Chromed Frame , new Seats , Drink holder
> ...



this is nice bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

tight ass monte build . you got down ,bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 29 2009, 12:31 PM~16121316
> *tight ass monte build . you got down ,bro  :thumbsup:
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

love the phone dials on the bus. where you find em at?


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 22 2009, 07:34 AM~16056185
> *Here is my Black Monte finish this last Night !
> Open Trunk with a 3 Pumps 12 Batteries Set up ,
> full wired Engine ,Optima Batterie,  Chromed Frame , new Seats , Drink holder
> ...


straight up training day lol bad ass


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Porsche Wheels are from a Old Porsche 928 Kit i think !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice fab work on that tbird and the bus looks awsome nice details


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Im back again , long time no Post here . Here are some Pics of my H2 fom Maisto 
its a 1:27 Diecast that i buy for 50cent on a Swapmeet last Year !

I Start with a new Paint in Orange Pearl , the Wheels are from a Donk Kit .
I put some Hifi and Monitors in it und the Trunk are full of ........look !

I Call it "SKULL HUNTER " 


















































































And i ve been done with 2 other Cars , but i dont know if i can Show it here !

The Cars are 2 Golf 1 GTI `s !!! :happysad:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ 
Come an show the VW,s bro


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

OK Roy !

Here they are ...

Golf1 V6 Middleengine fom a Honda NSX , its a Mountan Racer ....



































And the Privat Golf 1 VR6 from the Race Golf Driver !











































c ya :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

homie ur builds are sooo badass!

the details on the monte....especially the engine were amazing!

love the audio/video setup in the bus!

and lovin the paint/interior on the hummer!

very nice job homie, keep up the work and keep them pics comin! :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice daniel

LOL


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Finish my 72`Buick Riviera Bootail called " Rescue in Japan " !!!

The Body was the Tail Spin Model from Flintstone in thik Resin without Windows !

And The rest like interior and Undercarrige are from a Toyota Aristo Luxy Model 
from Aoshima , with a adjustable Suspension !

For the interior i use Foam and Flock . Hard Work to put this think togeter !!!  

The Wheels are Pegasus 5,20 but i make this ones Litteler for my self created 13 inch Supremes !

Hope you Guys like it !



























I put some more Pics ,when the Weather is not so Windy outside !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 27 2010, 02:05 PM~16740432
> *Finish my 72`Buick Riviera Bootail  called " Rescue in Japan " !!!
> 
> The Body was the Tail Spin Model from Flintstone in thik Resin without Windows !
> ...


Very nice build bro.....


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

great job on all your builds. keep showing off your sick work.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 27 2010, 05:05 AM~16740432
> *Finish my 72`Buick Riviera Bootail  called " Rescue in Japan " !!!
> 
> The Body was the Tail Spin Model from Flintstone in thik Resin without Windows !
> ...


S.I.C.K.! I love it!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 27 2010, 08:02 AM~16740524
> *S.I.C.K.! I love it!!
> *



X 2,000,000 !!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass one of my favorite stle cars ever is the boat tail rivi...nice wheels to


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's kick ass! good work :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Was it easy working with that kit?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 27 2010, 05:05 AM~16740432
> *Finish my 72`Buick Riviera Bootail  called " Rescue in Japan " !!!
> 
> The Body was the Tail Spin Model from Flintstone in thik Resin without Windows !
> ...


Nice job on the Riv. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2010, 12:15 AM~16747466
> *Nice job on the Riv. :thumbsup:
> *


HELLZ YA..X2


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 27 2010, 07:05 AM~16740432
> *Finish my 72`Buick Riviera Bootail  called " Rescue in Japan " !!!
> 
> The Body was the Tail Spin Model from Flintstone in thik Resin without Windows !
> ...


great job man :thumbsup: 
especially since you started with that big block of cheese !!!
excellent work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

@ Jevries .. it was not a Kit !!!

There was only the Body !

Like a other one sayd , a block of Cheese ! lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WAS IT A BLOCK OF CHEESE LIKE THIS?












OR THE RESIN BODY FROM JIMMY FLINTSTONE? EITHER WAY THAT ONES BAD ASS!! WHAT DID YOU USE FOR THE GLASS? IT LOOKS GREAT BRO. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 28 2010, 05:34 AM~16748360
> *@ Jevries .. it was not a Kit !!!
> 
> There was only the Body  !
> ...


Well, yeah the body was basicaly what I meant... :biggrin:  
How about the interior?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

And The rest like interior and Undercarrige are from a Toyota Aristo Luxy Model 
from Aoshima , with a adjustable Suspension !

For the interior i use Foam and Flock . Hard Work to put this think togeter !!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 28 2010, 10:16 AM~16749344
> *And The rest like interior and Undercarrige are from a Toyota Aristo Luxy Model
> from Aoshima , with a adjustable Suspension !
> 
> ...


Got pics of the interior?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work on the rivi


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some more Pics from my Rivi ...

....









































































:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that whip is too sick!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rivi looks sick bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice interior in the rivi


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

REALLY KICK ASS RIVI :thumbsup: .......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 2 2010, 03:54 PM~16774193
> *REALLY KICK ASS RIVI  :thumbsup: .......
> *


X10!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

real nice daniel !

love the idea with the luxy chassis.

nice paint and intereur


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your Rivi is off the Hook.....Man it stands out......Great Job Bro..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for your great comments Guys ! 

And here the next one ive finish last Night !

64 Impala from Revell , i paint this Model in 2005 !!!
Most parts are Chrome and some Gold parts also on it !

so please take a look ...

i call it " 2 kill 4 " !!!


















































































here some interior pics , that you can better see my Job ! 


























so comments please ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn Danny that is a sick lookin 64 ! Nice work on all the that shit !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thx , David , nice to hear this from you !

This makes me proud !

Whats up , with your Models ??? No time to Build something ?
Long time no news from you about Modeling !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 3 2010, 08:23 AM~16781809
> *Thx , David , nice to hear this from you !
> 
> This makes me proud !
> ...


BABIES / COLD WEATHER/ and other family bullshit has kept me away from getting to build on anything !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 08:08 AM~16781743
> *Damn    Danny  that    is  a  sick  lookin  64  !  Nice  work  on  all the  that  shit !
> *



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That '64 is sick bro!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Builds are looking great. Like how you did the Rivi. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

great impala daniel

man.. i need get back to building :biggrin: if i only have some time less


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sooooo many nice builds in here bro i like your atention to details


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Have the next one on the Table , a 64 Impala . Painted in light Violett with Murals un Hood , Trunk and C Pilars . 
Patterns on the Top !

Post some Pics tomorrow , when the Pint is dry !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 3 2010, 02:18 PM~16781634
> *Thanks for your great comments Guys !
> 
> And here the next one ive finish last Night !
> ...


THATS KILLA!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the next one in tha make ... also a 64 Impala i calles "SO BRIGHTNESS" 

But look what ive done ...










































mor Pics soon ... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice six fo bro!!! :0 :0


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

nice impala homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

the trunk decal is really nice, did you make it? i want one!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes i make it , with a Photo work programm !
But i have every Decal only one pice !

Sorry , but look here in the Forum Post your Rides > Murals Fest , there i find the Pic !


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 5 2010, 10:21 AM~16805061
> *Yes i make it , with a Photo work programm !
> But i have every Decal only one pice !
> 
> ...




pm me if you can make me one just like it!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean rides homie great job!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Decals look great!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love the pinstripe work.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So long Time i do no Work on my Modelcars ... but here are some Progress pics from the last weekend ...






























Golf 5 GTI from Tamiya i cut the Roof and Make a Convertable top , with a Custom Interior !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here a other one ... i paint it for my Brother . Its a Diecast , he show me a Pic and i paint it like this !






























well good..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NICE BUILDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

awesome work bro....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice custom work on the golf and nice paint on the diecast. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

And here are my Suzuki Samurai with Trailer " Chucky" ...... many Chrome Parts and Custom Suspension with a new rear Axle and 2 WD !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 25 2011, 07:34 PM~19696197
> *And here are my Suzuki Samurai with Trailer " Chucky" ...... many Chrome Parts and Custom Suspension with a new rear Axle and 2 WD !
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: thats gonna be SWEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 25 2011, 08:34 PM~19696197
> *And here are my Suzuki Samurai with Trailer " Chucky" ...... many Chrome Parts and Custom Suspension with a new rear Axle and 2 WD !
> 
> 
> ...





this is straight sick!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys .....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 5 2010, 09:02 AM~16804428
> *Here is the next one in tha make ... also a 64 Impala i calles "SO BRIGHTNESS"
> 
> But look what ive done ...
> ...


damn homie im diggin this impala looks clean much props homie! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 25 2011, 11:31 PM~19693973
> *Here a other one ... i paint it for my Brother . Its a Diecast , he show me a Pic and i paint it like this !
> 
> 
> ...


Some niceass work in here, this 61 reminds me the one I did a while back  
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...pg?t=1296079274
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...pg?t=1296079284


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh Siim , looks well . Dont know what my Brother do when he mount this Model together . He ist the master and he make it done !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So the work goes on ..... in the next 3 Month i stay at Home and i will show you next weekend my Old Chevy Truck build .
So come again next Weekend an see what i have done .......


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey bro, you do some killer work, that badness dreams some pages back is so sweet! It's very detailed, and its a little different then the "norm" around here! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

loving Chucky!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you for tha Compliment that is Badness Dreamz one of your Favorites . 

Chucky is ready in the Next few weeks , so look again ......


Here are the first pics of the Old Pick up , but i have a mistake at the rear panel ! ! !
When i back at Home i start to Paint it .


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

more chucky!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok , i show you some progress Pics next Weekend !


----------

